# Where to go abroad??



## Carolinek136 (Jan 9, 2007)

I have just had my second failed ICSI treatment and am starting to think about all the other options.  I know it is a very broad question but where are people going for treaetment abroad and where is it suppose to be good.  I have heard Spain, India, South Africa thrown in the mix.  But I'm interested in hearing where the successes have been really.


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Call me biased but South africa was the one for me. The fact that I could have a two week holiday get totally relaxed whilst doing tx, I think made alot of difference to me. 

By the time of my transfer all the worries of work etc and the stresses, were all out of my system and I was totally chilled. 

CFC are fantastic  and Dr Le Roux is just so laid back, unlike any other doctor I have known. 

Thier sucess rates are said to be 60% and most people on the South Africa thread have fallen pregnant.

Chris


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

I can recommend ISIDA in Kiev, not just because they have brought me success, but because they charge around £2000 for a donor tx in comparison with some Spanish clinics that charge £10k.  Some I know charge £5-6k, but this is still three times the price.

They are also happy to replace up to 4 embryos in certain cases. Call me reckless but I had my own view about what was best for me so I took the chance with 4 and it worked out. If like me , you feel that your lack of success is simply down to luck and  the numbers game rather than any particular defined problem, you might find this useful as you can simply afford to have more treatments if you choose a cheaper clinic in eastern europe.  Cheap does not mean poor standards or treatment or professionalism either, which is I think the way one can think sometimes, ie if its expensive = they must be doing more= and increases my chances.  In fact its more to do with overheads, general cost of living and exchange rates. 

I chose ISIDA after some personal resistance on the lines in the above paragraph ie not good enough, not western standards etc .  I had  however noted that they seemed to have a very straightforward approach and good success rates. They were brilliant in every aspect of care. As it happened, they were the first and only clinic to diagnose and treat poor uterine blood flow, which for me is what I see as the key reason for my recent success.  They don't have a lot of time for treatment of immune issues as in their view this is not the most important factor in getting pregnant.

I originally went to IVI Barcelona as this was recommended to me, and I don't really have a problem with them but there was something distinctly different about the ISIDA protocol that made the difference for me.  

The other factor for me is that I wanted to go somewhere interesting, as you do need to rest when you are having treatment and to enjoy your stay there.  Both Barcelona and Kiev fit the bill here too!

Good luck in whatever you decide to do.


roze


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

I can recommend Ceram - i chose it because it was easy to fly to, small "town" easy to get around, and I found the communication with Ruth excellent, and really liked Dr B.

CAroline, at times you might feel overwhelmed with choice and where to go.  This happens to most of us!  YOu need to try and decide what is important to you and then try and match a clinic.  Decide if travel, lenght of it is important or not, issues of anonminity regarding the donor; lenght of wait for a donor, what they can offer you if you have any issues etc.

Most of the clinics mentioned here have all had excellent results.  I would take some time, use the search key as there is much valuable information on this thread about clinics.  If you just type in Ceram, Isida, Cape Renew etc, you will find loads come up. Most clinics seem to cite 50 - 60% success rate. 

Do come and join on the general abroadies thread where we all chat and you will see alot of women from lots of differnet clinics.

Wishing you lots of luck with your choice


----------



## Carolinek136 (Jan 9, 2007)

Thank you all for your replies.  There is so much to think about and look into isn't there.  From what i am reading, are the success rates better at these clinics than the UK.  I am 41 so I think the percentages re the success rates are different after you hit 40.  I produced 7 eggs this time round and 4 fertilised, so I think that is quite good for my age.  My FSH seems to still be good at under 10.  The reason we are having treatment is because of my partner who has had a vasectomy reversal that has not worked.  I think I am starting to ramble now but what I think i am going to have to do is go in on the actual web sites and read about their way of doing things and also their prices as this is probably going to be an issue this time, as it will be our third go and the money is slowly drying up.  I don't want to just take price into consideration but does anybody know how expensive it is for treatment in these countries?


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

caroline your best bet is to probably email each clinic (draw up a standard letter that you can email to each clinic) and ask them, they will email you a current price list.  i think ceram was about £3000 for evreything, but it was awhile ago and i dont want to give you wrong info.  if you email ruth at [email protected] she will send you a price list which will guide you on everything.
maybe others will advice you on their clinics prices, and i know this has been discussed before under different clinics.


----------



## keeks (Jan 31, 2007)

Just to confuse you even more with another option, but I am having tx in barbados. www.barbadosivf.org.  They include anti-rejection tx as standard.
It costs £3200 for the ivf + £1000ish for the drugs and then + a 2 wk stay in Barbados.  They do provide packages but we have booked ours seperate as we got it cheaper.

The nurses who have e-mailed me on a regular basis are wonderful and answer any questions and worries promptly.  The Dr has called me for a 45 min telephone consultation and was able to tell me more about my last 2 failed ivfs than the uk docs.

All this and I havn't paid a penny yet.  My only problem has been with my GP and my consultant refusing to translate the prescriptions.  But the nurses at the clinic have sorted that out for me and the drugs are on their way.  

Keeks xxx


----------



## ElleJay (Sep 4, 2005)

Hi Caroline - have a look at the Mediterranean Fertility Centre in Chania (on Crete) too, as they do Pre implantation genetic diagnosis on all of their patients, and it's included in the treatment price of approximately £4000 for donor IVF. Direct 4 hr flights from UK airports in the May-Oct season, and via Athens at other times of the year, so pretty easy to get to. 

This is where I am at the moment - sunny and warm surprisingly!  Don't know what they charge for straight IVF though (but can ask later today), as am doing donor and own eggs (double whammy).  Funnily enough, from a chat yesterday, I know their embryologist is going to be coming over to the UK for a series of consultations in the near future, as she realises what a leap of faith it is for us all to head off to clinics abroad, so it might be an idea to book yourself in for a chat and suss them out? 

Good luck wherever you end up, 

Lots of love

Lesleyj


----------

